# = M A N S O R Y = Bentley by Valet Magic (DW 1ST)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

It is with great pleasure that I bring to you this DW first :thumb:
This is a limited Edition Bentley = M A N S O R Y = with only 24 that have been built in the world to say I was pleased to be asked to detail one is simply mind blowing.

The owner who cant be named had his right hand man call us to arrange this booking over 2 months ago.

The car could not be seen as it was in a country far far away and to be honest I thought I was having my leg pulled when I was asked if there was anywhere a helicopter could land :doublesho :lol: untill the day of booking when a covered trailer turnt up
.
Shortly followed by the sound of a chopper in the sky, luckily we are surrounded by fields so getting ground clearance was not an issue :thumb:

So after being asked by a few if they could help carry out the detail I actually asked John if he would like to be involved as I have worked with John on a lot of cars now and trust him to carry out a perfect job, along with great banter 

So with the client back in the air it was time to start the Magic.

The car was washed and dried in the usual manner and taken into the unit to see what was going on.
The majority of the panels on a = M A N S O R Y = are made of carbon fibre and lightly painted to match the rest of the car, this included the bumpers, bootlid, skirts, rear quarters and front wings.
We tried a few combos and took reading throughout untill we were both happy and then started the work.

Here are some pics of what greeted us:


























































































Not nice but then Saudi Arabia is sand central :doublesho

We got cracking on with the defect removal and here are a few 50/50 shots:


















































































































































During day 1 Oliie my PDR came in to remove a nasty dent to the passenger door:


































PERFECT :thumb:

A few random shots:


































Remember the boot :wall:


















And after the Magic 


















So with the correction work complete it was time to get this baby wrapped up :thumb:

The following was applied:










IPA wipedown x 2
Zaino Z AIO 
Zaino Z2 X3 
Zaino Z6 between each layer
Topped with Zaino Z8

With the exterior looking like a mirror on wheels we then went onto giving the interior a once over and treated the leather with Zaino Z9 & Z10 :thumb: The hood got re-protected and the engine finished in Aerospace 303 :thumb:

So onto the finished shots:










































































































































































































































































Total hours spent = 55

Thanks to Johnny for giving up a few days and ollie from http://www.prestigedentsolutions.co.uk/

I am just trying to upload the heli taking off from the unit vid. now :lol:

I hope you enjoyed the pics as much as I enjoyed working on this monster  :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Truly Amazing! What a beast that is!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, great turn and very nice car


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh wow, that is special, very special!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Beast


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Boys, that is one epic detail. Sensational paint correction mirror finish :thumb:


Robbie, you didnt think about swapping the Caddy rims then :lol::lol:


STUNNING :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Outstanding Robbie.. been waiting for this one!! amazing finish as always!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Stunning car and some real nice reflections in the afters.
Are the exhausts supposed to look that?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Stunning car and some real nice reflections in the afters.
> Are the exhausts supposed to look that?


Yes mate they are not polished on the surface so nothing more could be done without scratching them :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

whoa awesome,

Place where my mum works, the guy builds choppers for a living and drops him off on a monday at school and picks him up on friday in a chopper.

Awesome.

Daz.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Absolutey stunning Robbie, and Johnny! :buffer:

What a great privilege to work on such a rare and stunning car and the satisfaction gained from restoring it to its rightfull condition. 

It'll be a while before you top that one! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Wow, what a great car, owned by a Saudi prince by any chance?? :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent work guys, to say the paint was a mess is an understatement, it's also very thin as you can see the carbon weave in a number of places. A rare treat indeed! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

fook me thats an impressive bit of kit and amazing transformation.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow superb job


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

what an amazing car, and perfect results


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not to keen on the car to be honest, but I am keen on the job carried out on it :thumb:..


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Looks fantastic! I've recently done a Dubai disaster 599 GTB so I feel your pain with those swirls!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice job!!! I would feel under so much pressure if I had to detail a car worth so much


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very very nice work guys, I saw the the arrivals pics on fb u have don it proud


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Robbie, its a Saudi car though, not Dubain/


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

That other bentley has to be a snooker players with a numberplate like that ??? ronnie osullivans at a guess ??


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

fantastic work and what a motor!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys

Thank you for all the fantastic comments so far.

Robbie


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

great work guys, that finish is flawless, and what a nice treat 

hows that zaino going to stand up against the sand? usually cars like that in these areas will have clear film installed and a coat of wax. Not the wax we use that is, thick ugly stuff similar to candle wax to withstand the sand. At certain times of the year cars are even covered in grease.

I know its not zaino, but maybe one of the new nano sealants with some scratch resistant properties would have been better, or does the car not live in KSA? (I spotted the plates though )


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

unreal that fella absolutely fantastic great write up as usual


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice one Rob (and John)


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

nice work......fantastic finish lads

i thought Z2 was for light cars and Z5 for dark?.....please correct if im wrong 

mundo


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! Amazing car, great turnaround!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yes mate they are not polished on the surface so nothing more could be done without scratching them :thumb:


Had a feeling it was something to do with the metal, cracking work either way and a definate good one to have in the portfolio:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

great work mate :thumb:

Looks amazing


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Been waiting for you to post this one - top finish well done lads


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

Not much else to say Robbie & John,

O when is the chopper booked in for then?? Look forward to that write up... 

Ollie's work is top notch:thumb:

Is John soon to be a permanent feature then in the new Magic set up???


GT-R or Bentley that is the ??????????


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mundo said:


> nice work......fantastic finish lads
> 
> i thought Z2 was for light cars and Z5 for dark?.....please correct if im wrong
> 
> mundo


Generally speaking your right its just that I personally love the way Z2 kicks off reflections :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Not much else to say Robbie & John,
> 
> ...


Cheers Jim :thumb:
John is so busy with Zaino and other projects that he would not have time to work here more than he does at the min :thumb:
From my point of view and being so busy its nice to know you can get skilled help on occasion :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice work guys :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Been waiting for you to post this one - top finish well done lads


I know you have cheeky boy :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Now thats what i call PORN on wheels... 

Absolulty stunning mate. Top job by both.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing car and great work..... :thumb:

Why was the car in the UK? Not just for the detail was it?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks ace in one shot though you can make outa bit of the end of the number plate which gives it away as what country it has come from just incase you need to keep the discreet.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Supreme Detailing said:


> Looks ace in one shot though you can make outa bit of the end of the number plate which gives it away as what country it has come from just incase you need to keep the discreet.


Its fine mate :thumb:


----------



## PartSeal (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow Wow Wow!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

bloody stunning Robbie!


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

Nice one! Where abouts did he land exactly lol?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cacking work Robbie.... That was a right state!


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

Top job :thumb: Nice to have something like this in your portfolio


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ViewWise said:


> Nice one! Where abouts did he land exactly lol?


On the VM helipad next door :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MiLLe said:


> Top job :thumb: Nice to have something like this in your portfolio


Very true :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW. Amazing work there. Lovin it!


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome! my mate used to have a Mansory GT continental, something else completely


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bloody nice work Robbie. :thumb:

Another car to add to the "lottery win" wish list.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Robbie do you need an aprentice?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you would have a queue for that job! ME first!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Robbie do you need an aprentice?


I am still waiting for you to pop your CV in


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

That. Is. Fudging. Gorgeous. !! :doublesho:argie:

great work btw! :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Superb!

Quick question - what are the exhausts made of? As they don't look shiny in the finished pictures, so I'm guessing they are a matt/dark finish of some kind (rather than you missing them!).


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JD said:


> Superb!
> 
> Quick question - what are the exhausts made of? As they don't look shiny in the finished pictures, so I'm guessing they are a matt/dark finish of some kind (rather than you missing them!).


The tips are powdercoated :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work Robbie. A nice rare beast to add to the portfolio too!

Those exhausts really do let it down though - they just look dirty :lol:

Love the M spoke alloys - very clever. Makes the standard Continental drop top look pretty damn tame too :lol:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Fantastic job, very well done to both of you.

Did you upload the video the helicopter?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice work mate, must of been fun wathcing the owner land with a helicopter lol, and a nice experience to work on such a rare car.

also how nice is the paint, completely OP free


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Fantastic Job Robbie


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic detail. Hideous car. :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> Fantastic job, very well done to both of you.
> 
> Did you upload the video the helicopter?


Not yet mate I will have to get Johnny to do it :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ant_s said:


> very nice work mate, must of been fun wathcing the owner land with a helicopter lol, and a nice experience to work on such a rare car.
> 
> also how nice is the paint, completely OP free


The heli held the owners right hand man not the owner himself :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Fashionably late  but I am here now  

Thanks for all the comments, it really was a great experience working on this Bentley, it was certainly enjoyable! The end results speak for themselves!! 

As I worked my way round the car with Robbie it was amazing seeing the transformation we had created. 

I saw earlier someone in the post saying about Z-2 and Z-5 (Mundo maybe :thumb: ) Well IMO you can use Z-2 and Z-5 on either dark or light coloured cars. Z-5 is more versatile due to its very MINOR fillers. Z-5 tends to again in my opinion make colours look deeper whereas Z-2 tends to make colours look more reflective. For this reason depending what I am working on I will tend to combine Z-2 and Z-5 in multiple layers with a Z-6 wipedown in between. 

Once again thanks for the amazing feedback its very humbling  

Oh and thanks Robbie for getting me involved... 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

HORRIBLE car but amazing detail! Top marks!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Fashionably late  but I am here now
> 
> Thanks for all the comments, it really was a great experience working on this Bentley, it was certainly enjoyable! The end results speak for themselves!!
> 
> ...


Your more than welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Cracking work guys.

The company i work for have an IT contract with Bentley Motors in Crewe and i get to see some of the stages the cars go through during the build process and some of what happens in the Mulliner building... eye opening stuff but this Mansory car takes what Bentley do to another level.

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> Cracking work guys.
> 
> The company i work for have an IT contract with Bentley Motors in Crewe and i get to see some of the stages the cars go through during the build process and some of what happens in the Mulliner building... eye opening stuff but this Mansory car takes what Bentley do to another level.
> 
> Thanks for sharing :thumb:


I totally agree :thumb:


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Simply stunning work on a simply stunning ride. You certainly did it justice.

Thanks for a great post.

-Kody-


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

kakeuter said:


> Simply stunning work on a simply stunning ride. You certainly did it justice.
> 
> Thanks for a great post.
> 
> -Kody-


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

That is imense.

The car is incredible, the carbon styling is fantastic and the mirror finish you have acheive is great, especially with all those swirls already on there.

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Beemer 330 said:


> That is imense.
> 
> The car is incredible, the carbon styling is fantastic and the mirror finish you have acheive is great, especially with all those swirls already on there.
> 
> Nice one :thumb:


Thank you, I must say it was in a bad way on arrival but I am just pleased we got the paintwork to where it should be. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another top job :thumb:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic results there, what a turn around, great correction! It has to be said though, I really like the Bentley GTC but that Mansory version is hideous. Nice wheels though.

Detritus.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

detritus said:


> Fantastic results there, what a turn around, great correction! It has to be said though, I really like the Bentley GTC but that Mansory version is hideous. Nice wheels though.
> 
> Detritus.


I can see what you mean and its a definate marmite car thats for sure.
I must admit the best part of this car for me was the rear with the flick boot spolier :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I was undecided if i liked this or not to start with but after seeing the finished pictures it really grew on me.

Fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very very nice Robbie!

And that's just showing off using another bentley in the reflection shots!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

adlem said:


> Very very nice Robbie!
> 
> And that's just showing off using another bentley in the reflection shots!


Sorry mate  had to be done :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Sorry mate  had to be done :thumb:


Good thinking though :thumb:


----------



## javierpeba (May 2, 2010)

Awesome stunning!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## mighty chipster (Apr 13, 2010)

well done


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

One Word: Gangster.

Fancie pretending my Vauxhall is a Bentley for the day ? haha.

Good work mate, that looked terrible in the beginning.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
Amazing
Am I right in thinking they have shipped it to the UK for you to work on, Maybe next time you could pop over to do your magic:thumb:


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great car & job. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dr-x said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> Amazing
> Am I right in thinking they have shipped it to the UK for you to work on, Maybe next time you could pop over to do your magic:thumb:


Indeed they did my friend :thumb:
To be honest I dont think I could work much magic over there in all that heat :lol:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That's fantastic, what a brilliant turn around - considering the calibre of car it was in pretty poor condition! I'd have been feeling a bit sick as the door card was being taken out to work on the dent :lol: then again I suppose it's just the norm to someone who's doing it all the time - cracking result on that dent! 

Very impressed! One happy owner I bet 

Rob


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Bloody Amazing - Good Turnaround - What a great car for the portfolio - well done :O)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rgDetail said:


> That's fantastic, what a brilliant turn around - considering the calibre of car it was in pretty poor condition! I'd have been feeling a bit sick as the door card was being taken out to work on the dent :lol: then again I suppose it's just the norm to someone who's doing it all the time - cracking result on that dent!
> 
> Very impressed! One happy owner I bet
> 
> Rob


The PDR guy I use is a legend and I trust his work 100%


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

great job!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome:thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Fantastic work on a pig ugly car!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazing work on a rare car!


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

robbie absolutely stunning mate !!! you know you've made it when your customers chopper in for a coffee and consultation lol alot of work but must have been nice to stand back and see such a stunning result


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

e4n rs said:


> robbie absolutely stunning mate !!! you know you've made it when your customers chopper in for a coffee and consultation lol alot of work but must have been nice to stand back and see such a stunning result


Cheers dude and yes it was defo worth it :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't be bothered to look through all the replies so if it's been asked already, sorry! But what's the finish on the exhaust? And how would it be cleaned>!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Can't be bothered to look through all the replies so if it's been asked already, sorry! But what's the finish on the exhaust? And how would it be cleaned>!


:lol: I like your style :thumb:

The exhausts are matted from factory so can only be cleaned to a certain degree :wall:
And by the looks of it they have not had much love in the past.

Robbie


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was just thinking you can't take some polish and wirewool to them :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I was just thinking you can't take some polish and wirewool to them :lol:


Not unless I wanted to be turnt into camel feed :doublesho :lol:


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

peugeot106 said:


> Nice job mate


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning! I love that car and the job you did on it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Superspec said:


> Stunning! I love that car and the job you did on it.


Its an awesome machine for sure :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

He is a prince from Saudi Arabia.
Nice job as always


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

TRD said:


> He is a prince from Saudi Arabia.
> Nice job as always


Thank you and indeed he is :thumb:


----------

